# What am I doing wrong?



## Tanja (2/8/17)

Ok... so I'm still on very outdated kit.. . I use a kangertech kbox mini c with the nano tank and commercial ssocc coils... my coils used to last me well over a week each... now lately my coils last about 3-4 days and then starts tasting disgusting....

My question is what am I doing wrong?
Is it my DIY juices that are gunking my coils?
Am i vaping too much?
Is this normal?
Do i maybe have a bad batch of coils? 
Is it time to upgrade to a rebuildable tank?

Help! Because this is getting expensive! 
 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jp1905 (2/8/17)

Rebuildable tank is always a winner,but personally I find RTAs a hassle,wicking is just too much of a trick,too little cotton you get spitback or leaking,too much and its dry hits and muted flavour.

On the diy side,I found that vaping sweet bakery type juices gunk up my RDAs coil quite fast,what juices do you vape mostly?Sweeter juices tend to gunk up faster as well.

But then if its the same juice that lasted longer on a previous batch of coils,maybe you have a bad batch.

Rebuilding is much cheaper just like diy is,the wicking is just a skill and skills can be improved,maybe Im just useless with tanks,so Id say defos invest in a RTA.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Raithlin (2/8/17)

I've heard the SSOCC coils are lasting a lot less these days. I wouldn't throw away good kit just because it's old...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tanja (2/8/17)

Raithlin said:


> I've heard the SSOCC coils are lasting a lot less these days. I wouldn't throw away good kit just because it's old...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Interesting... I'll google a bit to see if I can find more people complaining about this... 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAVaper (2/8/17)

I would attribute it to a bad batch possibly.
My Kangertech coils last well over a month each at 25 watts with DIY liquid.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## TheV (2/8/17)

I sold my Kanger kit and SSOCC coils to a friend a couple of months ago. They've not had a single problem with the coils and vape quite a range of different juices.
The coils tend to last her very long, 3 to 4 weeks easy, but she isn't the heaviest vaper.

So you could have a bad batch of coils. That being said getting into the world of rebuildables is never a bad idea

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Stosta (2/8/17)

The Kanger coils were always pretty good and that definitely sounds a bit strange. But really you should just get into RTAs. If you can DIY then you can build coils quite easily!

It changes your costs so significantly you really should just jump into it. I spent about R600 on cotton and coils a year ago and haven't had to spend any money on that sort of stuff since.

Think of all the extra concentrates you could buy every month!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tanja (2/8/17)

SAVaper said:


> I would attribute it to a bad batch possibly.
> My Kangertech coils last well over a month each at 25 watts with DIY liquid.


I hope that's it... because mine also lasted ages! Now only a couple of days  

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanja (2/8/17)

Stosta said:


> The Kanger coils were always pretty good and that definitely sounds a bit strange. But really you should just get into RTAs. If you can DIY then you can build coils quite easily!
> 
> It changes your costs so significantly you really should just jump into it. I spent about R600 on cotton and coils a year ago and haven't had to spend any money on that sort of stuff since.
> 
> Think of all the extra concentrates you could buy every month!


You definitely have a point there! 

So how do i get started? 

Maybe just look for a patient soul at vape con that will be willing to point me to the right kit and show me how to do it... 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Scissorhands (2/8/17)

Everything you listed is possible

Just to throw a spanner in the works, could it be that you're taste has improved and just notice the coil starting to drop flavour sooner? I used to rewick once a week, now 3 days is a push

Kind regards

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## aktorsyl (2/8/17)

Do you use sucralose (like TFA Sweetener, CAP Super Sweet, etc) or FW Yellow Cake in a lot of your mixes, by any chance?


----------



## Stosta (2/8/17)

Tanja said:


> You definitely have a point there!
> 
> So how do i get started?
> 
> ...


First step is to find a nice beginners RTA... Or perhaps you have the RBA base for the Subox? Those are easy to begin on and I still use mine every day!

I'll give you a brief rundown, it will seem like you're building a bomb, but it really is easy once you have done it once or twice! And there are some great tutorials on Youtube if you want. And if you have any questions obviously we can help you out on here!

Buy some NI80 26 Gauge wire. Wrap it five or six times around the little blue screwdriver that is in that box. Screw it in, cut the excess wire off the legs. You then set your mod to about 20W, warm up the coil till it glows, and then stop firing and give it a squeeze with some tweezers, and repeat until it looks nice and neat.

You then get some cotton, cut a piece and put it in so it fits with some room to move but not too much. Getting the right amount of cotton takes practice but you'll eventually get the hang of it.

You then put on the cap, wet the wick a bit, tuck in the cotton, check that the mod still reads (this shows if you have any wire touching the cap or not), and you're A for Away.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Tanja (2/8/17)

aktorsyl said:


> Do you use sucralose (like TFA Sweetener, CAP Super Sweet, etc) or FW Yellow Cake in a lot of your mixes, by any chance?


Some of them do... But it's the minority... 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanja (2/8/17)

Stosta said:


> First step is to find a nice beginners RTA... Or perhaps you have the RBA base for the Subox? Those are easy to begin on and I still use mine every day!
> 
> I'll give you a brief rundown, it will seem like you're building a bomb, but it really is easy once you have done it once or twice! And there are some great tutorials on Youtube if you want. And if you have any questions obviously we can help you out on here!
> 
> ...


Clear as mud!    

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Stosta (2/8/17)

Tanja said:


> Clear as mud!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Hahaha!

Okay let's start at the beginning! You have the RBA stuff for your tank?


----------



## Tanja (2/8/17)

Stosta said:


> Hahaha!
> 
> Okay let's start at the beginning! You have the RBA stuff for your tank?


I don't... I'll need a new tank... that might be the very beginning   

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## aktorsyl (2/8/17)

Since you're an avid DIY'er, I would also go out on a limb and suggest an RDA for testing mixes.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## TheV (2/8/17)

aktorsyl said:


> Since you're an avid DIY'er, I would also go out on a limb and suggest an RDA for testing mixes.


I agree with this. An RDA is not only great for testing mixes but much easier to learn to build on as it is much more forgiving than an RTA.


----------



## RichJB (2/8/17)

You only need a kit if you have absolutely no tools whatsoever. When I started building my own coils, I already had several sets of PC/jeweler's screwdrivers, small pliers, wire cutters, tweezers. You don't need a tab, you can build on your mod. So the only thing I bought was the coil jig, the gizmo with the 2mm, 2.5mm, 3mm and 3.5mm bits so that you can accurately determine the ID of your coils. That was about R150 iirc. Spending the R800 on the kit would have resulted in me duplicating tools I already had.

If you want to get into coils, I would recommend buying a Hadaly clone RDA (R300), a roll of Ni80 or SS 26g wire (around R100) and a bag of Bacon/Streaky cotton (R120 tops). For the princely sum of R520, you will enter a new flavour realm. The Hadaly is dead simple to build on and those supplies will last you for about two years of coils and rewicking.

Especially for juice and flavour testing, the Hadaly will knock any sub-ohm tank out the park. Not only is the flavour 100% better and more accurate, testing several different juices/flavours in one sitting is quick and easy. Instead of having to empty out your tank each time, you just drip a few drops of VG onto your coils to clear the old flavour and then drip the new flavour. Honestly, if you DIY, dripping is the way to go. You will probably still want to take the sub-ohm tank out with you for convenience. But then just use the Hadaly at home.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## aktorsyl (2/8/17)

TheV said:


> I agree with this. An RDA is not only great for testing mixes but much easier to learn to build on as it is much more forgiving than an RTA.


Yup. But as an "in addition to", not instead of a tank.
Carrying an RDA around is a pain in the ass


----------



## Tanja (2/8/17)

aktorsyl said:


> Since you're an avid DIY'er, I would also go out on a limb and suggest an RDA for testing mixes.


I might as well yes... have budget for vape con.. . Will spend... I'm just completely clueless... 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## aktorsyl (2/8/17)

Tanja said:


> I might as well yes... have budget for vape con.. . Will spend... I'm just completely clueless...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Like @RichJB said, for the RDA I would also recommend the SXK Hadaly clone, no question. It's absolutely fantastic and perfect for DIY testing.


----------



## RichJB (2/8/17)

aktorsyl said:


> Carrying an RDA around is a pain in the ass



That is what squonkers are for. I used to take a dripper and bottle of juice out with me. Popped into the VK reopening on Saturday, picked up a Pico Squeeze for R350, popped on a R220 Wasp Nano I bought earlier. For R570, I'm done and dusted - the flavour of a dripper when I go out, with the convenience and capacity of a tank.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## TheV (2/8/17)

RichJB said:


> That is what squonkers are for. I used to take a dripper and bottle of juice out with me. Popped into the VK reopening on Saturday, picked up a Pico Squeeze for R350, popped on a R220 Wasp Nano I bought earlier. For R570, I'm done and dusted - the flavour of a dripper when I go out, with the convenience and capacity of a tank.


Sounds like a cool setup! Post some pics please


----------



## TheV (2/8/17)

Tanja said:


> I might as well yes... have budget for vape con.. . Will spend... I'm just completely clueless...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Well there is plenty of time for you to do some research and get some advice here. There are some very friendly and knowledgeable people on here that will guide you.

Depending on the budget I would say get both an RDA and RTA if you can.
An RDA with a bottom feeding pin is a bonus if you consider getting into squonking in the future. The Pico+Wasp setup @RichJB mentioned sounds interesting!

I started my vaping ventures with stock coils. I added an RDA to my arsenal at some point and used that alongside my tank with stock coils.
I eventually added an RTA to the collection and slowly tapered off the stock coils, eventually selling my stock coil tanks.

And I'm hoping for plenty nice specials at Vapecon, so hopefully you can pick up some gear there


----------



## Clouder (2/8/17)

We need to make sure that Nickel wire will work in the Kbox Mini C.

I know that I could not use Nickel wire in my Kanger Kbox Mini. I could only use Kanthal at that stage. I think the Kbox Mini C is not a temperature control device? 

Wouldn't Kanthal just be easier?


----------



## RichJB (2/8/17)

TheV said:


> Sounds like a cool setup! Post some pics please



Eish, me and pics. Happily, @Crockett posted this pic:




In this thread. It is just a perfect low-profile stealth setup as a take-out vape.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## TheV (2/8/17)

RichJB said:


> Eish, me and pics. Happily, @Crockett posted this pic:
> 
> View attachment 103006
> 
> ...


Thanks 
That is adorable. Very nice little compact setup. And so cheap!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RichJB (2/8/17)

Yeah, an entire squonking kit (with a spare dripper albeit a pretty gnarly one in the Coral RDA supplied with the Pico) for about the price of a Smok tank. Chicken dinner.


----------



## aktorsyl (2/8/17)

RichJB said:


> Yeah, an entire squonking kit (with a spare dripper albeit a pretty gnarly one in the Coral RDA supplied with the Pico) for about the price of a Smok tank. Chicken dinner.


That's awesome. Literally my only problem with the Pico Squeeze is the lack of VV or VW. I'm a control-freak when it comes to consistency. I hate it when the watts drop off as the battery starts dropping


----------



## Tanja (2/8/17)

Thank you so much for all the advice! 


Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## RichJB (2/8/17)

Yeah, the unregulated thing is a concern. I will really only use it for visiting friends, which is normally 3-4 hours. From the testing I've done so far, a full battery will easily last me that long before the vape sags. I work at home so don't need to use it there. My setups are on my desk and dripping is no problem.


----------



## Bizkuit (2/8/17)

Hey Tanya. I have a couple of pre-loved, unused rta's you use to cut your teeth on before going out and buying something

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6


----------



## Tanja (2/8/17)

Bizkuit said:


> Hey Tanya. I have a couple of pre-loved, unused rta's you use to cut your teeth on before going out and buying something


Oh wow! Really? I would love to try some out before committing to new kit...  

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Resistance (23/1/18)

I use a Knox mini and a just s apart from mtl tanks I put on it I build my own coils for it.if you still have your setup check out @BumbleBee post on replaceable coil rebuilds.I even use Clapton's in it and its awsome


----------

